# Forgeworld Releases 2011-11-04



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

*MKIC DEIMOS PATTERN RHINO*


> The ubiquitous Rhino Armoured Personnel Carrier is a mainstay of the Space Marine Chapters, and has been in continuous use for over ten thousand years. Its true origins are more distant still, and ancient records mention the RH1-N-0 Tracked Exploration and Multi-purpose Defence Vehicle accompanying explorator missions during Mankind’s Golden Age. Later, as the armies of the Imperium marched across the galaxy, the Rhino was re-armed and re-purposed for military use, and remains a mainstay of its might to this day. There are many patterns and designs of this robust vehicle, and the MkIc Deimos Pattern Rhino is amongst one of the oldest variants, first issued en-masse to the Space Marine Legions of the Great Crusade.
> 
> This pattern is armed with two turret-mounted bolters, slaved to the target-logis systems of the Rhino’s machine spirit, rather than the pintle-mounted storm bolter seen on the later MkIIc design that was more readily adopted after the Horus Heresy. The MkIc Deimos Pattern Rhino, designed by Daren Parrwood, is a complete resin and plastic kit that contains a standard Games Workshop Rhino kit as well as sufficient resin conversion components to construct the MkIc Deimos Pattern variant. This detailed and evocative kit is available to pre-order now for despatch in the week commencing 28th November. The rules for the Rhino can be found in Codex: Space Marines.



















http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/MKIC-DEIMOS-PATTERN-RHINO.html

*MINOTAURS RHINO DOORS*


> A mysterious and darkly famed Chapter, the Minotaurs played a major part in the prosecution of the Badab War. Adding their full strength to the loyalist cause, they were most lauded for their brutal and unrelenting near-destruction of the secessionist Lamenters during the Battle of Optera.
> 
> Three finely detailed replacement doors for the Rhino kit depicting Minotaurs iconography. Models designed by Simon Egan. Available to pre-order now for despatch in the week commencing 28th of November.











http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/MINOTAURS-RHINO-DOORS.html

*MINOTAURS LAND RAIDER DOORS*


> A mysterious and darkly famed Chapter, the Minotaurs played a major part in the prosecution of the Badab War. Adding their full strength to the loyalist cause, they were most lauded for their brutal and unrelenting near-destruction of the secessionist Lamenters during the Battle of Optera.
> 
> Three finely detailed replacement doors for the Land Raider tank kit depicting Minotaurs iconography. Models designed by Simon Egan. Available to pre-order now for despatch in the week commencing 28th of November.











http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/MINOTAURS-LAND-RAIDER-DOORS.html

*RHINO / PREDATOR REINFORCED ARMOUR*


> This popular kit has been remodelled by Will Hayes, and now features different details and optional turret armour plates so that it can also be used on the plastic Predator kit. Designed to fit the full range of Rhino-based plastic kits, the Rhino/Predator Reinforced Armour is perfect for both adding detail and variety to a Space Marine force and also for representing the Extra Armour upgrade from Codex Space Marines.
> 
> This kit is available to pre-order now for despatch in the week commencing 28th November.











http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/RHINO---PREDATOR-REINFORCED-ARMOUR.html


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

oooo the new reinforced armor looks really cool! Thanks for the post Xeno!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, i like that reinforced rhino. I do like the old skool rhino too but I like buying razorbacks for the versitility of the kit. Great stuff though!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Loving the old school rhino but it's a bit of a "meh" release otherwise


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Definitely getting me one of those Mk.I Rhino kits...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> Definitely getting me one of those Mk.I Rhino kits...


I think one would look great all nurgled out.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the post. Ill definately be picking up some of those Mk1 Rhinos and Armour upgrades here soon. why oh why do they always have to put out new releases after I place an order.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> I think one would look great all Nurgled out.


It's like you read my mind or something


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

As someone who still has some converted old school rhinos I wasn't super impressed with this release. Yeah it looks better detail wise than the originals, but I think I'd rather spend what little $ I have on something new and different. It appears as though I'm alone on that sentiment. Eh oh well devils advocate.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

A Deimos Rhino attached to the BA 1st company. That could look nice. And what if FW made some chapterspecific doors ? Now that they are not part of the sides, but are loose. Please ?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I like the look of the old school Rhino. I am sorely tempted to pick one up. Or at the very least get some of that extra armor. (It also confirmed that those hatch covers I found belong with a Rhino.)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the both releases. The old school rhino, is well old school!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm glad they have re-released the rhino extra armour kits, that makes me a happy panda!

At least proper pre heresy armies can be made with old school rhinos!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Extra Armour and Minotaur doors? Highly considering starting a small amount of Minotaurs if they can release some shoulderpads for Marines and Terminators rather than just the Transfers, and also Asterion Moloc for IA12.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Old School Rhino for my Black Templars, methinks!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

All I know is the pred's stormbolter is in the way of the main gun rotation and it is making me as a ex Army tanker twitch


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

scscofield said:


> All I know is the pred's stormbolter is in the way of the main gun rotation and it is making me as a ex Army tanker twitch


Good grief, so it is. What clown built that example?
Hopefully you can pintle-mount the thing on the turret cupola, because otherwise that's seriously daft!


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Gosh! More advertising, Senor Lopez?
This time for Chapterhouse Studios?

Tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

JavierLopez said:


> There's no way I trust FW to get those MKIC DEIMOS PATTERN RHINO side panels straight enough to not drive one nuts putting the Rhino together.
> 
> Speaking of the MKIC DEIMOS PATTERN RHINO, are there different rules for them, or just the look?
> 
> ]


Strange statement,personally.i wouldnt trust anyone other than the company who designed the model back in the 80s and whos resin producing arm is without peer.
The chapterhouse kit is joke,the photo shows how amature a sculpt it is.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

JavierLopez said:


> There's no way I trust FW to get those MKIC DEIMOS PATTERN RHINO side panels straight enough to not drive one nuts putting the Rhino together.
> 
> Speaking of the MKIC DEIMOS PATTERN RHINO, are there different rules for them, or just the look?
> 
> I bought this kit from Chapter House Studios and quite like the look, which is similar to the Deimos pattern doors and driver front panel:



You mean you bought a badly cast, ill fitting, low detail kit with less parts, that looks nothing like the Deimos and your trying to compare it to Forge World? :laugh:


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

ChapterHouse is up shit creek without a paddle, and they're charging Forge World prices for terrible sculpts.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

hungryugolino said:


> ChapterHouse is up shit creek without a paddle, and they're charging Forge World prices for terrible sculpts.


QFT. Except they charge FW prices for less parts that happen to also be terrible sculpts.


----------

